# Windows-Forts. ladepr.



## Dehero (13. März 2011)

Ich habe letztens meinen PC nicht heruntergefahren, sondern in den Ruhezustand versetzt. Nachdem ich ihn abgebaut und woanders aufgebaut habe, kommt folgende Meldung:
"Windows-Forts. ladepr. 
Der letzte Versuch, das System vom vorherigen Ort zu starten, ist fehlgeschlagen. Erneut versuchen?
(Wählen sie eine Option mit den Pfeiltasten aus.)
- Systemausführung fortsetzen
-Wiederherstellungsdaten löschen und zum Systemstartmenü wechseln"
Jetzt zu meinem Problem. 
Weder USB- noch PS2-Tastatur funktionieren, sodass ich keine Option auswählen kann. Wisst ihr, wie ich meine PC jetzt hochfahren kann?
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2011)

Die Meldung hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen auch, als ich den Aufwachvorgang mit Absicht unterbrochen hatte. Aber kein Tastaturproblem zum Glück. Wenn die Meldung erscheint, macht er dann nicht nach einer gewissen Zeit automatisch mit dem Start weiter? Warte einfach mal ein wenig. Wenig heißt: 30 Sekunden bis 5 Minuten. Falls dann nichts passiert, weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Funktioniert die Tastatur überhaupt irgendwo? Z.B. im BIOS-Setup?


----------



## Dehero (13. März 2011)

Ich kann mit der Tastatur ins BIOS rein, aber sobald ich drin bin, geht nichts mehr. 
Und das mit dem Warten hat leider auch nicht funktioniert. Ich hatte gehofft, dass er nach einer bestimmten Zeit normal hochfährt, aber es passiert nichts.


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2011)

Na, dann ist es schon mal kein Windowsproblem, wenn die Tastatur sich schon im BIOS weghängt.
Wenn du aber über den üblichen Tastendruck überhaupt ins BIOS kommst, scheint es auch kein direkter Hardwarefehler zu sein.
Das BIOS hängt wohl die Tastatur ab, wenn du entweder ins Setup gehst und/oder nachdem es die POST-Routinen hinter sich gebracht hat, um das BS zu starten. Schon mal ein CMOS-Reset versucht?


----------



## Dehero (14. März 2011)

Das mit dem CMOS-Reset hat nicht direkt funktioniert, aber dadurch funktionierte meine Tastatur im BIOS. Ich hab dann dort die Einstellung Legacy USB Support aktiviert, da nach dem Hochfahren wieder die Fehlermeldung kam. Dadurch konnte ich dann eine Option auswählen und hochfahren. 
Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## OctoCore (14. März 2011)

lol 
Durch die Brust ins Knie. Aber Hauptsache, es geht wieder.  Bitte schön.


----------

